# OH MY..potato chips???



## CeCe (Feb 13, 2009)

I am so happy with my standard poodle that I was telling my hubby ..I really would like to get another one in a year of so..his only comment to me was.."just make sure they dont end up like all your potato chips in the pasture" Huuuuu....I had forgot when I first got into mini horses I made the comment they were like potato chips, you just cant stop at one. Well, there is only me and hubby, and our house could easily fit another poodle or two into it, considering we had 3 Great Danes at one point, with room to spare. If you want to see the rest of our furkids you can see all of them right on our site. Just go to www.meadowridgeminiatures.com, and if you do I would love it if you signed our guest book. 
Corinne


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I have only just found this thread CeCe and just love the website especially the wonderful poems on the first page. I use to have horses but unfortunately now I have the acreage, I don't have the time or money to have another. And I just love your minature donkeys - how wonderful. Perhaps I could keep a minature donkey :smile:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

LoL, one of the kids in the 4-H club here that I was teaching for oebdience classes for has mini donkeys. She did illistrated talk for county events that detailed a day in the life of her donkey. Cutest thing ever!


----------



## CeCe (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone. The little guys sure are a hoot compared to our biggies. MomOfSassafras-I live in northern Wisc. about 45 minutes north of Green Bay. Here is my email addy... [email protected]
Corinne


----------

